# Dish ViP722 - No optical audio



## theacolyte (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All -

I've crossposted this over at AVS Forum, so apologies in advance if you see/answer both...

I just had Dish installed to replace my Comcast install. I really like Dish so far except for one thing: The optical audio out on both of my ViP722's doesn't work.

I've tried it on two of my receivers, with both of my DVR's, with 2 different optical cables.

I've tried adjusting the audio stream under Dolby Digital setup, doesn't fix it.
I've tried adjusting the audio sync between Standard/Hi-Def, doesn't fix it.

The installer didn't know what the issue was.

Dish's tech support didn't know what the issue was.

By the way, this seems to occur with HDMI and component...

I can see that the laser is activated on my 722's and it does pass through the cable on the other end.

I'm at my wits end here.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

theacolyte said:


> Hi All -
> I've crossposted this over at AVS Forum, so apologies in advance if you see/answer both...
> I just had Dish installed to replace my Comcast install. I really like Dish so far except for one thing: The optical audio out on both of my ViP722's doesn't work.
> I've tried it on two of my receivers, with both of my DVR's, with 2 different optical cables.
> ...


You can see the laser output from the optical port on the back of the 722, but not on the other end of the optical cable once connected?
Have the two cables been tested/proven in another application?
Tried reversing them?
Presuming all your settings are correct, odd as it may seem, it sounds like 2 bad cables, to me.


----------



## theacolyte (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting. I can't seem to log in and hit the reply button...

Anyway, I can see the laser output on the other end of the cable.

I'm assuming that the 10 times or so I tried it I reversed the cable at least once.

Seriously... this is an odd situation.

I'm going to go out and buy another optical cable and see what happens though... (even though it works on my DVD player just fine)


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Try first turning on the AV reciever and then the 722.


----------



## theacolyte (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm absolutely shocked. 2 bad optical cables.

I hope Dish doesn't bill me because I'm cancelling a service call for tomorrow morning...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Also.. make sure your DD settings are set to DD/PCM not DD only. If you set to DD only and the program is not DD you will not get any sound. If you just got the receiver you might have a bad optical out. 

When you say it works with a DVD player I assume when you do this test your optical is connected to the same AV input as when you try it with your 722. If not, then try that test. 

With some av receivers each optical inputs is configurable. With mine I have to set it to a particular Input setting and I have been caught more than once having it set wrong.


----------



## theacolyte (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for your help all.

Like I said above, it was a faulty optical cable. I went down to radioshack and bought a cheap one and it works beautifully. No more analog...

What's still odd to me is that it worked fine with my Pioneer DVD player, but not with the ViP722.


----------

